# New tortoise hut



## samstar (Oct 20, 2009)

Bought a tortoise hut today but they seem to burry themselves in the substrate most of the time. Oh well at least they have an option of going into the hut.


----------



## Isa (Oct 20, 2009)

I love those huts, Hermy has one in his enclosure


----------



## samstar (Oct 20, 2009)

thanks, will need to make it's enclosure more interesting.


----------



## Kadaan (Oct 20, 2009)

Fake silk plants to wonders for an indoor enclosure. They won't hold humidity like real plants, but they liven up the area and give your torts more places to hide.


----------



## samstar (Oct 21, 2009)

Silk plants?


----------



## Kadaan (Oct 21, 2009)

I got mine from a craft store. Silk is a bit tougher than straight plastic, so torts can't bite pieces off as easily.


----------



## samstar (Oct 21, 2009)

Kadaan said:


> I got mine from a craft store. Silk is a bit tougher than straight plastic, so torts can't bite pieces off as easily.



Very nice, thanks I will try and buy it tomorrow.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Oct 21, 2009)

My tort doesn't like the hut/log hides, but only uses fake plants and his hay pile. He loves the silk and plastic plants! Just keep an eye on the torts at first. My little guy takes a test bite of each new thing, but doesn't bite any off, and won't try again. Also keep in mind you want hides in areas of different temperatures. I am going to go out on a limb and guess that your torts are buried in substrate closer to the light/heat as the hide you provide is too cold. Hatchlings like warmer temperatures on average, although you do want to offer a place for them to cool down.

My hatchling for example spends most of his day in a hay pile in the 80s, and doesn't want to be in his hides in the 70s except for rare occasions. 

You'll need a bigger enclosure soon, so that would be a great time to have multiple hides so each tort has its own in each temperature area. 

I forget if you are in the U.S., but if you are, Michael's has the best fake plant selection. They have coupons in the paper for 40% off one item, and if you sign up for their e-mail list you get a 50% one item coupon.

Can they walk ok on that hay? It looks a bit uneven to me. What about a moist substrate, like coconut coir or organic potting soil? I put hay piles on top of my normal substrate and my tort loves them to hide in.


----------



## samstar (Oct 23, 2009)

tortoisenerd said:


> My tort doesn't like the hut/log hides, but only uses fake plants and his hay pile. He loves the silk and plastic plants! Just keep an eye on the torts at first. My little guy takes a test bite of each new thing, but doesn't bite any off, and won't try again. Also keep in mind you want hides in areas of different temperatures. I am going to go out on a limb and guess that your torts are buried in substrate closer to the light/heat as the hide you provide is too cold. Hatchlings like warmer temperatures on average, although you do want to offer a place for them to cool down.
> 
> My hatchling for example spends most of his day in a hay pile in the 80s, and doesn't want to be in his hides in the 70s except for rare occasions.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your reply. My bigger tort sometimes hides below the hay below near the basking lamp while the smaller one usually goes into the hut or sometimes both of them are in the hut. Yes they can walk on the hay and I made it a little uneven to make it more adventurous for them, they seem fine on it.I was told that stars and moist dont do well so wouldn't a moist substrate be no good? Also where I live, it's warm and humid 24/7.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Oct 23, 2009)

I don't know Stars so I can't recommend specifically. I was just worried the hay would be tough for them to gain footing is all.


----------



## samstar (Oct 24, 2009)

They seem perfectly fine in the hay, much happier.


----------



## George (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello - I have two IST's and they live on forest substrate, fine coconut bark, they have been on this since birth. I do not have any hides for them as I have tried twice now placing a hide on the warm side and did not like the results. It made them very cold which resulted in them not wanting to come out or eat. 
They love to bury themselves into the chips or just spread out on top of it soaking up the heat. I have however invested in two silk boston ferns and they love them! they seem to give them just enough cover for them to feel safe. They took one bite of it, nothing came off, realised it tasted of nothing and haven't touched it since. I will post pics later when i get my camera from work.


----------



## samstar (Oct 24, 2009)

Sounds like a nice setup, looking forward to the pics.


----------



## George (Oct 24, 2009)

samstar said:


> Sounds like a nice setup, looking forward to the pics.




Hello again Samstar

I have attached a couple of picture's showing the bosten ferns that i have recently brought. As you can see George thinks we can't see her! lol Alot of people don't think that vivs are good for tortoise's but i don't have a problem with maintaining correct temps or humidity and my babies are developing well, just my views, so happy looking


----------



## samstar (Oct 24, 2009)

George,
I have to admit, thats a beautiful setup, I will plan on making my setup like yours. Simple but beautiful.
What substrate is that?


----------



## George (Oct 25, 2009)

samstar said:


> George,
> I have to admit, thats a beautiful setup, I will plan on making my setup like yours. Simple but beautiful.
> What substrate is that?



Thank you Samstar - my baby girls are v.important to me so will do all I can to make their home safe and correct - the substrate is rain forest substrate here's a link to where i buy it - hope it works

http://www.eurorep.net/retail/index.php?cPath=128_129

Any questions just ask, i usually do - lol


----------



## samstar (Oct 25, 2009)

George said:


> samstar said:
> 
> 
> > George,
> ...



Thanks. Curious how big is your Star?


----------



## George (Oct 26, 2009)

samstar said:


> George said:
> 
> 
> > samstar said:
> ...



I have attached acouple of pics of GEORGIE'S FIRST BIRTHDAY she was one in August this year - Frankie, her sister, was 7 mths. George is about the size of my palm and Frankie just over three fingers.


----------



## samstar (Oct 26, 2009)

They are beautiful Stars


----------



## samstar (Oct 27, 2009)

George said:


> samstar said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a nice setup, looking forward to the pics.
> ...



George,
Looks like a glass tank your using?


----------



## Italianlnm (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a question not really about the enclosure.. How big do stars get? And how much is the usual price range of them?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 27, 2009)

Italianlnm said:


> I have a question not really about the enclosure.. How big do stars get? And how much is the usual price range of them?



Millerlite just responded on a different thread, "...male stars get 5-6 inches, females 7-8inches ."

As to the price, many years ago they cost quite a bit more. A hatchling was going for $500. I think the price may have come down some since then.

Yvonne


----------

